
Some Wall Street banks won't offer access to the first Bitcoin futures market - tadasv
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2017/12/07/wall-street-banks-hit-pause-button-on-bitcoin.html
======
davidw
The only winning move is not to play.

Spend time investing in yourself and your skills, and put your money in
something like VTSMX, Vanguard's extremely low-overhead total stock market
index fund.

~~~
tfmatt
The stock market has been proven to be rigged!

The only winning move is not to play.

Put your money in an FDIC insured monkey-market or savings account with no
attached fees and a decent interest rate.

~~~
trentmb
Treasury i bonds aren't bad either- there is a 10k limit though

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
they barely keep up with inflation! (Arguably even fail to do that based on
which consumer price index metric is used)

------
rkagerer
Bigger story: some CME brokers _will_ offer access to their retail traders.
NinjaTrader (US) and RBC (Canada) intend to.

~~~
zhte415
The retail investor is the time to sell.

After they buy, who is there to sell to?

Pick your peak... do unload.

------
nivertech
It's the first time I hear about "long-only futures", is this even legal?

EDIT: I know it’s legal for equity options, where retail traders need to be
eligible to be able to write options.

~~~
tome
They not "long-only" futures. One particular broker has decided they're going
to let their customers have long positions in the future rather than short,
that's all.

------
VVayneTracker
Since QC will in all probability break wallets would there be any reason not
to short BTC over say a 10 year time frame?

~~~
mikeash
If the price goes up by another factor of 10 before it crashes, you could end
up in serious trouble.

------
kjrose
Considering at this point I expect a lot of short contracts it’ll be
interesting.

------
downrightmike
If Goldman has already created the futures system and darkpools etc, they can
make money off of it and they intend to.

~~~
dogma1138
Goldman is about to start selling CME Group’s bitcoin futures.

~~~
sova
The genesis block is weeping right now

~~~
colordrops
I think you are joking but I don't think this is out of line with the original
vision. Wall Street still will not control the block chain, and there was
never any intention of excluding anyone from its use.

------
wyldfire
> As investors rush into bitcoin, some big Wall Street banks are hitting the
> brakes.

This metaphor sounds as if they're taking an affirmative step to halt the
"rush." But they're just not opting-in to this new futures offering. If we
need to stick with this metaphor, let's try "some big Wall Street banks are
coasting."

~~~
joeschmoecad
yep. FUD.

~~~
hndamien
This reminds me of the time that other industry being disrupted pressed pause
on the disruptor.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
This is worth paying attention to though, the CFTC has traditionally had a
lackadaisical approach to approving financial products, where other agencies
are typically risk averse and out in much more rigor

This has led to Congress itself banning futures products

There are two futures contracts explicitly banned in the US, and another could
easily ride into the tax reform bill

~~~
buttcoinslol
I know about cornering the onion market and the Onion Futures Act, what is the
other banned futures contract in the US?

~~~
ringaroundthetx
Box office futures

(Speculating on how many movie tickets would sell for a new movie, would be a
great way to hedge and speculate)

This was shut down by congress right before it started, last minute addition
to the financial reform bill while simultaneously getting the all clear from
cftc

